# oh, such a sweet cat (FL)



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

i often check craigslist for cats that need a loving home as i'd love another feline in the family. right now, the time isnt right though. 

anyway thought i'd share this one. This cat sounds so loveable, and owner sounds so in love with her little girl. today is her last day so if you're around north FL area, please give her a chance.
btw, this is NOT my ad:

Kitty needs a new home by Saturday!!!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If owner is "so in love with her little girl" why is she getting rid of her in a hurry.....doesn't make any sense to me. Maybe the cat is pregnant? Spraying? Needs to be spayed & owner doesn't have $$$. This would be a red flag!

Well I didn't click on the attachment, but see now she's moving out of country and can't take cat with her. That makes a little more sense.


----------

